# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  molting, or dead

## mr.spooky

my OBT was fine when i looked at it last night, and when i checked it today, it looked like this... when it molted last time i dident see it,, so i dont know what a molting posture looks like.  its legs are kinda up under it, and its more or less laying on its side.  is it dead??

 thanks 
spooky

----------


## mr.spooky

forgot to add, if i kinda bump him, he dosent move.
 thanks
 spooky

----------


## Skittles1101

Ummm...generally they lay on their backs when molting  :Tears: 

I think if you touch him he's either dead or very close. Legs curled up under them is generally described as the "death curl". OBTs are very flighty, I can't imagine him letting you bump him without moving at all. I go near mine and he runs like hell. Hopefully more experienced people will chime in, but I'm going with the death curl right now.

I've heard if you put them in a tupperware with a lid and put some damp paper towels as substrate and lock them in it, if the cause was dehydration they will sometimes snap out of it. :Tears:

----------

_mr.spooky_ (01-26-2012)

----------


## heathers*bps

I have absolutely no knowledge of spiders, but I do certainly hope your guy is ok  :Sad:

----------

_mr.spooky_ (01-26-2012)

----------


## mr.spooky

thanks for the reply.... he never is on the ground, he usualy is in a web that hees built un the upper edge of the enclosure. i was thinking that maby he started to molt and fell.   his substrate is moist.. i brushed him with the brush, and there was little movementbut his legs kinda spread open and retracted in,, but not under.....
  thanks
 spooky

----------


## cmack91

Dang dude, im hoping for you that its just an awkward molt and not a death curl

----------

_mr.spooky_ (01-26-2012)

----------


## Skittles1101

I'd seriously consider a tarantula ICU. Here's a blog I found on it  :Please: 

Before that though, when was the last time it molted?

----------

_mr.spooky_ (01-26-2012)

----------


## mr.spooky

seems like it molted about 3 or 4 weeks ago.
 thanks

----------


## mr.spooky

if its molting, would it be a bad to put it in an ICU just incase,,,, and if so, would i lay it on its back?
i already have a ICU prepaired... also, there was a mealworm in there that i offered yesterday that was refused.
   thanks
spooky

----------


## Skittles1101

Honestly, I don't think I'm qualified enough to make that judgement. I mean, you can wait to make sure it's not molting, but I'm afraid if it isn't molting then waiting could be lethal. I also don't know how an ICU would affect it if it is molting  :Tears:  I really hope someone more educated with T's chimes in...I'll text a few experts and ask them...

----------

_mr.spooky_ (01-26-2012)

----------


## mr.spooky

> Honestly, I don't think I'm qualified enough to make that judgement. I mean, you can wait to make sure it's not molting, but I'm afraid if it isn't molting then waiting could be lethal. I also don't know how an ICU would affect it if it is molting  I really hope someone more educated with T's chimes in...I'll text a few experts and ask them...


thanks!
 spooky

----------


## cmz1234

is it showing any signs of movement? it could possibly be a molt issue, hopefully whatever it is doesn't end being fatal.

----------

_mr.spooky_ (01-26-2012)

----------


## Skittles1101

Spooky, I spoke to one of the most knowledgeable T people I know and we agree that you should try the ICU. It says it can work in as little as one day, but if you see improvement I suggest leaving it in for another day or two. Good luck!!!  :Please:  :Please:  :Please:

----------

_Alexandra V_ (01-26-2012),_heathers*bps_ (01-26-2012),_mr.spooky_ (01-26-2012)

----------


## Alexandra V

To be completely honest, it doesn't look good to me. Like LGray said, it looks like it may be close to death, whether by natural or molt related complications.

I agree with LGray, try an ICU if you're seeing movement at least a little bit. If it's only been 3-4 weeks since the last molt I highly doubt it's another molt coming on.

Did you use any products near the enclosure? Try different substrate? Anything at all out of the ordinary?

I hope he pulls through for you.  :Please:

----------

_mr.spooky_ (01-26-2012),_Skittles1101_ (01-26-2012)

----------


## mr.spooky

> is it showing any signs of movement? it could possibly be a molt issue, hopefully whatever it is doesn't end being fatal.


no movement....
 spooky

----------


## mr.spooky

> To be completely honest, it doesn't look good to me. Like LGray said, it looks like it may be close to death, whether by natural or molt related complications.
> 
> I agree with LGray, try an ICU if you're seeing movement at least a little bit. If it's only been 3-4 weeks since the last molt I highly doubt it's another molt coming on.
> 
> Did you use any products near the enclosure? Try different substrate? Anything at all out of the ordinary?
> 
> I hope he pulls through for you.


nothing has changed,,, i have 2 other s right beside of him.....
  thanks 
 spooky

----------


## Skittles1101

> To be completely honest, it doesn't look good to me. Like LGray said, it looks like it may be close to death, whether by natural or molt related complications.
> 
> I agree with LGray, try an ICU if you're seeing movement at least a little bit. If it's only been 3-4 weeks since the last molt I highly doubt it's another molt coming on.
> 
> Did you use any products near the enclosure? Try different substrate? Anything at all out of the ordinary?
> 
> I hope he pulls through for you.


^^^^^^ the most knowledgeable person I know lol.

----------

_Alexandra V_ (01-26-2012),_mr.spooky_ (01-26-2012)

----------


## mr.spooky

> Spooky, I spoke to one of the most knowledgeable T people I know and we agree that you should try the ICU. It says it can work in as little as one day, but if you see improvement I suggest leaving it in for another day or two. Good luck!!!


 thanks for your help!    so im going to put it in the ICU,, so im asuming that i should put it in belly down??????    i dont understand it,, my substrate is moist,, there is available water, and food...... 
    so my ICU consist of a small tupperware thingie with a wet paper towl in the bottom,, but with no standing water.. i have punched about 5 holes in it with a a tack.. does that sound right?
  thanks again for going out of your way.
 jason

----------


## Skittles1101

No problem, I know how stressful this is  :Sad: 

That ICU sounds fine, I'd be careful picking it up. Last thing you want is the first signs of life to be getting bit by an OBT. I'd put it in belly down and hope for the best. Keep us updated  :Please:

----------

_Alexandra V_ (01-26-2012),_mr.spooky_ (01-26-2012)

----------


## mr.spooky

poor little thing.  
   heres the ICU, and a pic of the spider.. if this IS just a molt, will it be OK if its on its belly?


 thanks
 spooky

----------


## Alexandra V

> poor little thing.  
>    heres the ICU, and a pic of the spider.. if this IS just a molt, will it be OK if its on its belly?
> 
> 
>  thanks
>  spooky


If that really is just a very sudden and early molt, then being on it's belly vs. it's back is not really an issue. But if it is indeed a molt it doesn't look too promising, to be brutally honest.  :Sad:  I'm sorry

----------

_mr.spooky_ (01-26-2012)

----------


## mr.spooky

i guess these things happen...  how long should i wait before i call it quits?
 thanks
 spooky

----------


## Skittles1101

> i guess these things happen...  how long should i wait before i call it quits?
>  thanks
>  spooky


IMO if you see absolutely no improvement after 2 days I'd assume it's dead  :Tears:

----------

_Alexandra V_ (01-26-2012)

----------


## mr.spooky

so what might have i been doing wrong?
- my substrate was about 50/50 vermiculite- petemoss
- there was a bottle cap full of water
 -offered food (mealworms) twice a week. i tried dubias, but was refused every time.
 -temp is around 78-80*f
 -* i only misted substrate once in the begining, and squirted a dropper full of water every once in a while..  
 - the substrate stayed  moist to the touch  but never was dry.
 - i dident have cross ventilation, but ventilation in the top of the enclosure.
 - they are kept in a dark area all the time except when i check on them ance a day.
 thanks 
 spooky

----------


## Skittles1101

Especially at that age, it could have been nothing. Slings are very fragile and can die for apparently no reason sometimes, they just fail to thrive  :Sad:  Don't blame yourself, I know you take good care of ALL your pets, I can't imagine you did anything to kill this one.

----------

_Alexandra V_ (01-26-2012),_mr.spooky_ (01-26-2012),_zeion97_ (01-27-2012)

----------


## heathers*bps

I am sorry things aren't looking very good. I will keep my fingers crossed that things turn out ok, though. Please keep us posted!

----------

_mr.spooky_ (01-26-2012)

----------


## babyknees

I'm really sorry for you. I went through something similar with the 2nd versi sling. He didn't pull through and I felt really guilty like I had done something wrong and it was my fault. The people on here assured me that sometimes these things just happen, especially with slings. I hope he pulls through for you. It always hurts to lose a pet.

----------


## mr.spooky

well, i went home at lunch today and checked him,, and there was no improvement. ill give him until monday, and then ill just have to dig a small hole in the yard....
 thanks for all the help.
 spooky

----------


## mr.spooky

DEAD... i took my soft bristle brush and tried to touch the spider, and its abdomen seperated from the body.  i know that i dident do anything wrong, and it seemed to be the one that was thriving, but _stuff_ happens...  after the "seperation", i went ahead and smushed it to make sure that it was final...  after i re evaluate everything iv done, ill eventualy get another OBT and try to do better.
 thanks for yalls help
 spooky

----------


## cmack91

man that blows, sorry spooky

----------


## mr.spooky

> man that blows, sorry spooky


thanks.. i recon its just one of those things,,,, spiders and bugs like that have hundreds of babys just to ensure a few lives.  just so happened that i got one of them that died..  ill end up geting another.
 spooky

----------


## Alexandra V

Aw man, I'm really sorry, Spooky  :Sad:  I'm certain its not something you did wrong - spiderlings die off for no apparent reason all the time, unfortunately. Still sucks though  :Sad:

----------


## Skittles1101

I'm so sorry to hear that. It's never easy to lose a pet, even a spider. I'm glad you're going to get another one and not give up.  :Tears:

----------

